# Can it still work if first round of ovulation induction failed?



## cmacke24 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello Ive just finished one round of ovulation induction and I managed to get one follicle big enough for the trigger shot to make me ovulate and start trying with my husband. We did everything we were told but I got my AF. Do people think we still have a chance that one of the next 2 rounds could work for us? and any reasons why the sperms didnt make it this time, my husband has been tested and told his sperm is healthy and normal. Thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Since normal conception can take a year or two then one round of timed intercourse and ovulation induction is unlikely to work first time.

IUI is about 10-15% successful per cycle, so you might get pregnant on the 1st or 10th attempt on average.

There are so many reasons for it not working such as the actual egg, fertilisation, development to cleavage stage embryo, development to blastocysts stage embryo. and then implantation.

For all the complex processes to come together at one time it can take a few tries.

Even when you do IVF and they can see what is going on you will have a proportion of immature eggs, ones that don't fertilise and ones that get so far and stop developing or don't implant.

Try again  - if at first you don't succeed - try try again is the saying. It is a numbers game.  

GOOD LUCK


----------



## cmacke24 (Apr 22, 2010)

OK, thank you for replying, will just keep trying and stay positive x


----------



## totallymenstrual (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi there

I'm having a similar experience - my first two cycles of Clomid didn't have any effect at all, and then the last cycle produced one follicle large enough to get the HCG shot .... we go back tomorrow to see if I ovulated and then I guess we'll have to wait another week to see if anything came of it. 

It's the hardest thing in the world, but I think patience is the name of the game. My hubby keeps reminding me that the best we can hope for from the clinic is that they get us up to the place where "normal" couples are .... Even if everything's in working order it can still take people a good while to get pregnant naturally, so I guess we just have to keep trying and stay hopeful but realistic. Sending you lots of happy thoughts and good wishes! 

Let us know how you get on with the next round ... xx


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

if we were 'normal' and everything worked as it should then you wouldn't expect to have sex just the once and definitely get pregnant.  so it didn't work this time, stay positive for next time


----------

